# Bean Signature Blucher



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Just wanted to confirm earlier reports, the new Bean Blucher (Eastport) Moc is a great shoe, especially for $70. Very well cushioned, soft leather that is fairly high quality, and they fit very well.

A much better shoe than the Quoddy Maliseet, especially in the fit and comfort department, IMO.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Heartily seconded. I got mine yesterday and the color is richer and deeper than the website photos, plus they're comfortable right out of the box. Now that I've seen these, I'm thinking about picking up a pair of the suede mocs too (although I'd have to decide between tan and navy suede, and frankly, I'm not sure I have it in me).


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, it only seems to be available in D (medium) width. I wear a 13 4E.

Admittedly, I can sometimes get away with wearing a EE width, and particularly with a shoe like a moc, width considerations are often not all that critical. But a D width is probably pushing the envelope a little too far.

Oh well, the Sperry Mako and Timberland Kia are acceptable boat shoes, I suppose.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

FYI, I take a 12EE in the Camp Moc, and fit into the 12D perfectly for the Eastport Moc.

I actually had the opposite reaction upon seeing/wearing them--the new bluchers could probably work 7-9 months out of the year...with a Camp Moc or Topsider in the summer and rubber moc when it gets slushy. Very versitile shoe


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Just ordered mine today, so I hope you're right!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm wearing mine right now. I love them.

At first I thought they were going to be too small but they loosened up quick enough.

These are keepers, so they'll probably be discontinued. So buy them now.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Have you all found them to run true to size?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I got my pair about three weeks ago, I love them. They are a steal at $69.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Great looking bluchers to be certain! They definitely look better than their standard offering. How is the sizing on these? Are they all over the map like their camp mocs of late?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I have found the sizing to be identical to a 13D in Topsiders, and about the same size as my 12EE traditional Bean Bluchers. I compared the outsole width with my 12EE camp mocs (because I too was afraid they'd be too narrow), and found the Eastports to be just a hair wider.

The leather is verysoft and forgiving, so I imagine in time it would stretch to fit most foot types


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I have found the sizing to be identical to a 13D in Topsiders, and about the same size as my 12EE traditional Bean Bluchers. I compared the outsole width with my 12EE camp mocs (because I too was afraid they'd be too narrow), and found the Eastports to be just a hair wider.
> 
> The leather is verysoft and forgiving, so I imagine in time it would stretch to fit most foot types


These are definitely made by Eastland? If so I have a pair of camp mocs from them and I am familiar with their sizing.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Is this a newer make of an old standard? I've been thinking about getting a pair of the blucher mocs for a long time but have been procrastinating. Should I hurry while this "new and improved" model is still available?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

You can get the Eastland version here.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> These are definitely made by Eastland? If so I have a pair of camp mocs from them and I am familiar with their sizing.


Be careful not to confuse the new Signature Bean Bluchers (called the *Eastport* mocs) with the brand of Bluchers made by *Eastland*. Two totally different shoes from different companies.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Be careful not to confuse the new Signature Bean Bluchers (called the *Eastport* mocs) with the brand of Bluchers made by *Eastland*. Two totally different shoes from different companies.


 That is exactly what I did!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I just tried to order a pair of 10Ds and it said not in stock until July 4. I think I'll just get the Eastlands.

Cruiser


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't do it. I just donated my Eastland's to the local shelter...junk compared to the new LL Bean Signature bluchers.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I was on the porch this evening and the light was great, so I thought I'd update this thread with a couple photos -


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^I like the jeans...what are they?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope mine look that good when they get here tomorrow.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

mjo_1 said:


> ^I like the jeans...what are they?


 Thanks - they're APC Rescues. They're raw, selvage denim that I've washed about three times in the 18 months I've owned them. They're just starting to get broken in, so for me, it was $150 very well-spent.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Just wanted to confirm earlier reports, the new Bean Blucher (Eastport) Moc is a great shoe, especially for $70. Very well cushioned, soft leather that is fairly high quality, and they fit very well.
> 
> A much better shoe than the Quoddy Maliseet, especially in the fit and comfort department, IMO.


Have you ever tried on a pair of Quoddy Maliseet Blucher's? Do you own a pair? Have you worn them much? If not, on what do you base your conclusions? You seem to harbor an almost pathological dislike for Quoddy Trail. Have they disappointed you at some point in the past? While the Quoddys are priced at more than three times the pricing on the Bean Mocs, you might argue that the Bean Mocs represent a better value, from within your frame of reference but, I struggle to understand your reasoning, as stated above...or for that matter, even the need for your comparative statement regarding the two shoes.

Just wondering? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Have you ever tried on a pair of Quoddy Maliseet Blucher's? Do you own a pair? Have you worn them much? If not, on what do you base your conclusions? You seem to harbor an almost pathological dislike for Quoddy Trail. Have they disappointed you at some point in the past? While the Quoddys are priced at more than three times the pricing on the Bean Mocs, you might argue that the Bean Mocs represent a better value, from within your frame of reference but, I struggle to understand your reasoning, as stated above...or for that matter, even the need for your comparative statement regarding the two shoes.
> 
> Just wondering? :icon_scratch:


I certainly do. As a matter of fact, I probably own more Quoddy's than anyother member on this forum: 1 pair of Maliseets, 1 pair of bluchers, 2 pairs of camp mocs, 1 pair of lined boat shoes with boat sole, 3 pairs of unlined boat shoes with boat sole (technically, I threw 2 out, so I am down to 1), and 2 pairs of lined boat shoes with camp sole.

And, you are absolutely correct, the cult like following they have on this board is totally unreasonable, in my view as an experienced owner. I bought into the hype early on ('05 or '06), back when the shoes were priced reasonably. Over time, they have not worn well on me. Let me explain why:

The unlined shoes don't hold up very well, and I find them almost unwearable after just one season. The insoles get mashed and there is no cushioning to speak of (I have found this with all 3 pairs of unlined boat shoes) and the leather gets totally stretched out and loses any shape whatsoever. Also, I have found during the summer months, the three eyelet construction makes the shoe feel more boot like and not ideal for warmer weather.

Recently, I've noticed that Quoddy has begun making the tongues on their boat shoes longer, so that they extend well past the lacing wrap on the foot, giving them a very awkward look and fit.

The lined boat shoes, while offering more overall structure, are like an inferno on your feet during summer months. Not sure how someone could wear them when the temperature rises above 70 degrees. Also, while offering a bit more cushioning, the insole becomes easily warped (probably due to sweat), and the shoe also becomes uncomfortable.

Futhermore, Quoddy outsoles run very narrow (especially the boat soles). You can order a wide or extra wide size, but for some unbelievable reason, they only make the upper wider, they don't actually attach a wider outsole! I found this out the hard way by ordering a wide, wearing them over a short period, and noticing my feet began to "hang over the side" of the shoe just as they did on my regular width shoes. I called Quoddy thinking they'd made a mistake...nope! Thats an expensive way to learn about the lack of Quoddy customization!

I could go on and on....

But, outside of what is wrong with Quoddy, people lose sight of the fact that much less expensive shoes are actually quite good. Case in point -- the Eastport Moc from Bean. It is a better shoe for $70. Better fit, more comfortable, and much more easily attained.

I also think the Bean Camp Moc is a superior shoe to the Quoddy Camp Moc. No kidding. It fits better (comes up higher on the foot), feels more substancial, and is more cushioned. And, in each case, the Beans look more traditional, or more like what I would expect the shoes to be...but maybe that is just my taste.

For me, the cost isn't as big a deal, I'll pay what it costs for good footwear that I like. But I also expect a lot. Case in point: for $225, I think the Alden boat shoes are worth the money. They have worn extremely well, have developed an amazing patina while retaining their structure but still breathing well, and they have a very traditional look to them. They wear like iron, so I am not that concerned about resoling costs.

Ultimately, I think people should really give Bean shoes a try before they lay out that kind of cash for a moccassin shoe. Many will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Thanks for the well thought-out post, Tenacious T. I have to say that, like many, I initially was enamored with Quoddy, but I was very disappointed with the unlined boat shoe over time. I concur with your observations. (*I do, however, really like the unlined Canoe Moc, and it probably is my favorite warm weather shoe.)

I am a bit put off by Quoddy's new prices, and have read about (but not encountered) the service issues. I bought my shoes from O'Connell's, as I will be the first to admit that I don't have the patience to wait 6 weeks for a pair of shoes to arrive. I also believe that LL Bean shoes often get a bad rap. Of course they aren't what they used to be, but I have had a pretty good experience with the LLB Camp Mocs, and the price is more in line with what I am willing to pay for what essentially is a disposable, casual moccasin primarily to be worn sockless in the summer.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

These really do look great. I like that they've used the old sole style. Now it's just a question of being able to justify purchasing these when I already own the standard saddle-colored Bean blucher mocs.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I certainly do. As a matter of fact, I probably own more Quoddy's than anyother member on this forum: 1 pair of Maliseets, 1 pair of bluchers, 2 pairs of camp mocs, 1 pair of lined boat shoes with boat sole, 3 pairs of unlined boat shoes with boat sole (technically, I threw 2 out, so I am down to 1), and 2 pairs of lined boat shoes with camp sole.
> 
> And, you are absolutely correct, the cult like following they have on this board is totally unreasonable, in my view as an experienced owner. I bought into the hype early on ('05 or '06), back when the shoes were priced reasonably. Over time, they have not worn well on me. Let me explain why:.....
> ........
> ...


Thank you TT, for a very thorough reply. You have certainly experienced the Quoddy brand and, based on your comments it appears yours was a pretty terrible experience. I can only say mine has been quite the opposite. One of my three pair of Quoddy boats is on it's third sole (the original, plus two), and Quoddy has told me that thy will not be able to resole it again, and, as I type this, I am wearing one of my two pair of Quoddy penny loafers that have been resoled once. All have been comfortable on the foot and even considering the higher pricing, have proven a good value over time. The leather used to construct the uppers is as hardy as any I have found, in this type of casual shoes and the stitching, while not presenting a sophisticated visual effect, has never failed.

Thanks again for a very thorough response and enjoy your Bean Mocs! Have a great day.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Is the significant price rise an issue? I too have two pairs of unlined quoddys, they are butter soft and nice shoes, but they border on slippers in my wardrobe so the price increase would make me less likely to buy a quoddy. They are really nice shoes though and it is good they are selling in the shops, from O'Connell's to Oi Polloi. It also looks like they are making custom shoes for Albam and some other store in LA I can't think of the name of.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

My shoes just came in and I have a couple of quick observations. They run narrow. Also, my shoes came with the new catalog and it looks like they are discontinuing the dark brown pebble grain. It looks like the next version is going to be the lighter brown that we all loved but without the goofy sole that is on the LLB non-signature version. If you want the dark brown pebble grain you might want to get your order in now. Of course, this is all just a guess based on the catalog that came with my shoes. 
The shoes are really nice though, just like I remember them.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> My shoes just came in and I have a couple of quick observations. They run narrow. Also, my shoes came with the new catalog and it looks like they are discontinuing the dark brown pebble grain. It looks like the next version is going to be the lighter brown that we all loved but without the goofy sole that is on the LLB non-signature version. If you want the dark brown pebble grain you might want to get your order in now. Of course, this is all just a guess based on the catalog that came with my shoes.
> The shoes are really nice though, just like I remember them.


That is really interesting news. If I had a choice, I must admit I prefer the lighter color, as the pebble grain leather on the current version is a slightly darker version of the camp mocs. I couldn't find any pics of the new version on the website, am I missing something? Does the catalog offer a release date?

I'll be interested to see how the new version compares with the existing (non-Eastport) Bean Blucher. Obviously there will be more cushioning, I wonder if it will be a more substancial leather as well. I'll take the plunge and be the test subject on this matter -- at $70 its not that big a reach.

I for one think the current (non-Eastport) Bean Blucher is a really nice shoe, and is unfairly trashed in some cases, so I am skeptical on how much of an improvement Bean will be able to make...we'll see...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Redsrover said:


> Don't do it. I just donated my Eastland's to the local shelter...junk compared to the new LL Bean Signature bluchers.


OK, I ordered the Bean shoe even though it won't be available for two months. We shall see.

Cruiser


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> That is really interesting news. If I had a choice, I must admit I prefer the lighter color, as the pebble grain leather on the current version is a slightly darker version of the camp mocs. I couldn't find any pics of the new version on the website, am I missing something? Does the catalog offer a release date?
> 
> I'll be interested to see how the new version compares with the existing (non-Eastport) Bean Blucher. Obviously there will be more cushioning, I wonder if it will be a more substancial leather as well. I'll take the plunge and be the test subject on this matter -- at $70 its not that big a reach.
> 
> I for one think the current (non-Eastport) Bean Blucher is a really nice shoe, and is unfairly trashed in some cases, so I am skeptical on how much of an improvement Bean will be able to make...we'll see...


The catalog didn't offer a release date or any other details. I would suggest calling them and asking. The signature Bean Blucher has a leather insole and the traditional sole. Let me again say that my impression of the shoes in the new catalog might be the result of lighting or photography. It looks like the old, lighter brown shoe with a non-pebble grain. I just can't say definitively...


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Doc,

I did just that yesterday. The rep was not aware of any changes or updates to the Eastport Moc except that they will be releasing a green suede (Loden) version soon.

Like you said, it may just be lighting, or they may be featuing a pair that is worn in. If my Camp Mocs are any indication, the "pebble" gets smoother with wear and they lighten as they age


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

HistoryDoc said:


> My shoes just came in and I have a couple of quick observations. They run narrow. Also, my shoes came with the new catalog and it looks like they are discontinuing the dark brown pebble grain. It looks like the next version is going to be the lighter brown that we all loved but without the goofy sole that is on the LLB non-signature version. If you want the dark brown pebble grain you might want to get your order in now. Of course, this is all just a guess based on the catalog that came with my shoes.
> The shoes are really nice though, just like I remember them.


Doc,

Not sure what you were seeing in the catalog, as I just looked through it and there are no new shoes from the initial line-up. The only colors for these are the dark brown leather and the Blue and Tan suede. Unless I missed something.


----------

